# First leg of Rally Novice!



## MericoX (Apr 19, 2009)

Congradulations!!!!!!!!!!!!

Rally is something I want to start on soon, need to find something we can do indoors during the winter and for when we can't hit the practice agility field! LOL


----------



## Alicia (Oct 23, 2009)

Way to go FD and Paris.....Congrats!!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

WooooHooooo!! Congratulations!  I have Lucy on the list to attend the rally lessons here beginning January 7th! I can't wait! Don't forget to update us after the triple show! And PICTURES if you get them!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

YEAH!! Congrats to you and Paris!!!!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

I thought it was pretty impressive to, especially considering is was FD's FIRST ever proper Rally O event, and training really.
And Paris did soo well too, I meant to get photos, but I kinda forgot lol, and I think I was making a toasted sandwich when she was in the ring too lol

Yes we will definitely be getting pictures from the Triple Rally Event, and it is also a Triple Championship Agility show, which I will be entering, and there will be some Jumpers that Lady Paris might be entering too.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Linda Hughes (Oct 11, 2009)

Yes, congratulations, very exciting..

We have a Rally advanced title and my goal is to get 2 legs in excellent and Title at PCA in April.. keeping my fingers crossed that we can do it.

Have to tell everyone that I am new to this forum and just love it.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Big congrats!!!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

hey Jak, I thought there wasn't jumpers at the triple show in Jan!?? Not in the schedule anyway!! If there is, then I will enter... There is jumpers this weekend though, and we'll get pics there to share!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Congratulations flyingduster and paris!! 
thats really exciting


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

flyingduster said:


> hey Jak, I thought there wasn't jumpers at the triple show in Jan!?? Not in the schedule anyway!! If there is, then I will enter... There is jumpers this weekend though, and we'll get pics there to share!


Lol, I'm probably wrong then!
I just presumed so, I'll have to check, oops!


----------

